# cured 3 times in 6 months



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello

IT IS POSSIBLE !!









i acquired this weird weird perception of life at christmas when i went home to see my dad... i drank every day (Not a normal amount), did MDMA and smoked a lot of weed. I felt the stress on my mind all of those two weeks i was doing this to myself but i did not really think any thing of it until...........ONE NIGHT night aha i thought i was going to dye because of weird feeling throughout my body .. obviously drink and weed caused major anxiety and stress levels out of this world, I have always had anxiety but i never took any of the warning signs and drink and weed slapped me on the ass .. i feel silly now. Any way first 2 months of having this life consuming black hole... i researched continuously and found THE HOLY GRAIL OF CURING DP/DR.... which actually gave me tremendous hope... i then started the no drinking, no weed, exercise and healthy foods and they all worked in curing me... any way i was cured but i was not very knockledgable about this condition soooooo i had a hit from bong...... woooooopsss ... felt like i was tripping ... aha DP/DR again .... but a little worse this time. I then left for canada where i went skiing, exercised and still kept on eating healthy foods ... i was the most stress full holiday i have ever been on and life was a blur... any way came home then started feeling normal again i think change in environment worked very well in curing...... that week my friend came back from Australia, got really really really drunk... and i mean really really drunk... obviously woke up with that horrible stress full hang over anxiety ............ went to bed stress stress stress racing thoughts stress stress ...... DP/DR back again third time ey all in about 4 months about this point. carried on going and going even though i know i had relapsed....... it then got really sunny for a bit so i went swimming at the beach and was around a lot of friends and happy environment for a lot of the time, bought a new bike to get fit....... straight to the point .....cured a month later A MONTH THAT"S ALL IT TOOK ..... i say cured maybe not fully cured at the month point but i was feeling pretty normal ...... started drinking again every 2-3 days ...... i woke up worrying would it come back,, went around my day worrying about would it come back, doing reality checks (Not a good thing to do and get in the habit of), going to bed worrying if it would come back.... guess bloody what aha ......... and now here i am again trying to stay positive.. i am in a lot of bands at the moment and doing a lot of gigging this helps a lot because in that 30 mins of playing there is nothing running your mind apart from what you are doing and it is good to live for those 30 mins ha!

and trust me my DP/DR is baddddddd !!

What i don't understand is how people can keep the fire burning for years .... JUST GIVE UP TOTALLY........ literally say to yourself LIFE IS SHIT AND IT LET LIFE THROW ROCKS AT YOU JUST KEEP ON WALKING .... it actually works if you keep this mind set.

DO NOT SMOKE WEED
DO NOT DRINK
DO NOT DWELL
DO NOT CHECK IN ON YOURSELF
DO NOT FEAR

DO !!

EXERCISE !!
HEALTHY EATING !!
SOCIALISE !!
PLAY MUSIC/LISTEN TO MUSIC.... IF YOU CAN'T PLAY MUSIC, LEARN AN INSTRUMENT AND GET IN A BAND !!!
GET OUTSIDE !!
USE IT TO YOUR ADVANTAGE IN THE WEIRDEST WAYS POSSIBLE !!
GET A LIFE !!
SLEEP .... NOT TOO MUCH NOT TO LITTLE !!
DON"T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT LIFE !!!

LIFE IS SHITTTTTEEEEE aha









A WEIRD ONE .. i always found i could do things i could never do before like have no anxiety when speaking to people or groups of people and no stage fright with the added bonus i didn't care what people thought about me. This is probably because people look like they have no minds aha but use it to your advantage !


----------



## dhughes373 (Jun 12, 2012)

louisedge123 said:


> Hello
> 
> IT IS POSSIBLE !!
> 
> ...


 This is really true you know, I almost feel like I wrote this. I can really identify with what you said at the end too, about how you can do some things that you weren't able to do before. Shame you can't really enjoy it the same though







. How do you find it effects you musically? For me, sometimes DR helps me to play better for some reason... I can focus much deeper into what I'm playing. It makes me thing that maybe some musicians and artists suffer from DP/DR, and it shows them a different side to things. Not that that is always a good thing of course, It can be hell..


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

dhughes373 said:


> This is really true you know, I almost feel like I wrote this. I can really identify with what you said at the end too, about how you can do some things that you weren't able to do before. Shame you can't really enjoy it the same though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 o god it makes me not want to play music ... but i am doing music for my living so i have to keep on going and going but in the end it always pays off







. music is a a true healer in the long run. and yes it can be hell but you got to let that hell really motivate you no matter how hard it is to feel that motive attitude !! i wrote this two weeks ago in a state of heavy DR and DP and i am now cured again ..... again .... again (i wrote iit three times because i am amazed at how i can pull through every time in weeks







... i always relapse because of stupid habits ... this time i have eliminated most of my bad habits which in reality, are just intrusive thoughts that should be left as thoughts and knowing that it is your mind sending you false information.
i think me and you are lucky that we can share musical situations with people and have that time free from any thoughts and really live in the moment with true emotion







!!

but my god am i happy to be cured again aha sometimes i think how cringing it is how i would read about DR and DP most days .... it really is horribly embarassing aha


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

louisedge123 said:


> o god it makes me not want to play music ... but i am doing music for my living so i have to keep on going and going but in the end it always pays off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

louisedge123 said:


> Hello
> 
> IT IS POSSIBLE !!
> 
> ...


i wish i could change this too CURED 4 TIMES IN 6 MONTHS


----------



## dhughes373 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, that song is really good! And yeah, I would definitely agree. I can put down a significant amount of my recovery to music, if I didn't have it I'm sure I would be much farther back now.


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

dhughes373 said:


> Wow, that song is really good! And yeah, I would definitely agree. I can put down a significant amount of my recovery to music, if I didn't have it I'm sure I would be much farther back now.


music is certainly the most amazing thing in the world !!!
and yess i agree to what you said aswell.

i still got some annoying dp habits that are hard to kick ...they willl be gone when i completely let go of the notion which is hard when it has been habit for so long .. you know !!

if you like our stuff then i will give you a free copy of the e.p once we have finished it if you like ?


----------

